# FridgePad for iPad



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Turn your iPad into a giant refrigerator magnet! !http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/e953/?pfm=Search&t=fridgepad

I just received this for my birthday and absolutely love it! It's been available in the UK for awhile but only recently started being sold in the US. I think it's a must for anyone who spends time in the kitchen. The magnet is extremely powerful; the iPad is not going to go anywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Just what I need, another item to draw me to the fridge...



Betsy


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL, Betsy!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you thinking to use for recipes? That does look pretty cool...

ok, couldn't help myself, had to order one


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

wow that is pretty cool, thanks for posting it.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

louiseb said:


> Are you thinking to use for recipes?


Yes, cooking is the main justification. I've been going paperless with my recipes and using the iPad frequently for cooking, so this gives me a safe place to keep it. I've also been digitizing our family calendar, so we can now all easily check our Google calendars, which is especially important for the kids since they don't always have access to the computers. I also use it to stream Pandora while working in the kitchen and can quickly check email or Facebook while at a lull in the cooking process!


----------

